# Wiring diagram for adcock and shipley Bridgeport Mill jhead - Can someone help?



## Stent (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi,

I am in the process of rebuilding the above Mill.
The wiring and electrical switches and controls are shot.
I was wondering if some knowledgable guy could assist me sorting out the wiring to include a phase converter from single to three phase.
The previous owner tried to rewire it lost interest and dumped the mill so I picked it up real cheap.
I have completed the rebuild as far as the other hardware is concerned, replaced bearings etc. The two remaining issues are the scraping of the way' s and the said electrical work and wiring and obviously the cosmetic stuff.


Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 21, 2013)

Stent said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of rebuilding the above Mill.
> The wiring and electrical switches and controls are shot.
> ...



I take it that the wires in the motor are okay.  Do you have the wiring plate for the motor?  They can usually be wired for high or low voltage.  You probably want low.

Depending on your budget, you have a couple of different options for power.  

RPC and VFD  

Both are spelled out in this thread.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...nt-on-single-phase-power?highlight=conversion

I made my RPC and have less than $10.00 invested because I had the 3ph motor in the stuff I got from my dad's shop.  Wiring I got free off of CL.  I got some used CAPs from a motor rebuilder free to balance the amps in the 3 legs.  I offered to pay him and he said, "They're used and have been sitting around and are dented.".  He never gave me an amount.  I use my foot to the the motor spinning and then turn the 220 on.   Then I can power my lathe, mill, and car hoist.  I will be adding my tire balancer, surface grinder, and some sort of a tool grinder when I get them to my place.  I did a quick and dirty wiring job and will not take any pics of the set up.  I know the safety guys would be all over me on it.  I need to put the CAPs in an enclosure.  

Hope that gives you some ideas.


----------



## Stent (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Dan sure helps a whole lot



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 21, 2013)

You're welcome!

I'm trying to put two and two together here. Do  you live near to Keith F? (the YouTube guy)


----------



## rdhem2 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dan;
That is a South African flag the man flies.  Maybe Maine is close, never been there!


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 21, 2013)

rdhem2 said:


> Dan;
> That is a South African flag the man flies.  Maybe Maine is close, never been there!



oops!


----------

